# Animal cruelty charge dogs Romney campaign



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Animal cruelty charge dogs Romney campaign*
*Guardian Unlimited -** 1 hour ago*
Republican presidential candidate Mitt Romney speaks to a prospective donor on a mobile phone at a fundraising call centre in Boston.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

This happened in 1983? Why was it not dug up when he ran for governor?


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

He had the power of the golden plates protecting him....


----------

